# Fog Worx Fog Juice out of curosity



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Ended up getting Fog Worx low lying fog juice because of time and not getting Froggy's in time. It seems as have never seen it before I got like a resin residue out of my fogger using it as it was sitting on my chiller. Has anybody seen this also?

Next year hopefully time doesn't get away and just go back to Froggy's as who I used in past years I will not buy from them again for some reasons.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure I have seen any discussion on Fog Worx before. Let us know how it turns out.

"Resin residue" - who knows! lol - any pictures of the stuff? I think sometimes if using glycerine based fluid, the glycerine can break down with heat and leave a sticky brown goo which might be described as 'resin'. Generally this will sort of dribble out the nozzle end of the fogger, but may run back inside the housing, or splatter on nearby surfaces. Possibly it was extra noticeable if you had something 'clean' nearby like your chiller?


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Corey that's a really good explanation of what it looked like. My Chiller is brand new as did an Ultrasonic and sat on a brand new Tool tote so was there on the tote where the nozzle end was and had a little bit in the u tubing going into the chiller but not much (think mostly because of gap sizing). The fog seemed to work good but have never seen anything like this happening with Fog-it-Up or when I used Froggy's years ago, so a little bit of a concern but to late now anyways but do a good clean up on the fogger as its an Antari Z-Stream so not cheap, but also beat up over the years.

I'll see if I can get some pics of what it looked like this weekend even though some of it already cleaned up for the trip home.


----------

